# German Job Seeker Visa and Demand for Banking Jobs in Germany



## Sreinihvas (Oct 28, 2016)

Dear All,

I am considering applying for German Job Seeker Visa from India and have the following questions.

1) I have 10 years of experience in MNC Banks (European Banks) in India and wanted to know whether Job Seeker Visa is only for IT Professionals OR Can a person with banking background like me also apply for this Visa and search for banking jobs in Germany?

2) Is there any demand for Banking professionals in Germany? 

3) Has anyone from India got Job Seeker Visa? What is the success rate?

4) What is the duration of processing the Job Seeker Visa normally in India and Bangalore German Consulate in particular?

5) Should the person applying for Job seeker visa must be "in the job" at the time of applying for the visa or can also be applied after quitting the job? I am asking question because I have already left the Bank i use to work due to family reasons and currently not working but I have sufficient funds to finance my stay in Germany. It just that I am not working currently.

6) If not Banking, what is the demand for IT Professionals currently in Germany especially demand for SAP FICO (I learned this)

Kindly advise. Thank you.


----------

